# Why dont some people ever learn?



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

There was a local 9 year old boy killed a few months ago. Was with his dad delivering feed to a farm. Something happened and he got buried in feed and died. I think a portable bin tipped and spilled out...the farm they were at is a mess and always appears to be some half thought out project going on.

Anyway I drove by the farm today and I noticed they now have a "new" setup.... They placed 4 concrete 2ftx2ftx4ft concrete retaining wall blocks on the ground in a square/rectangle pattern. The blocks have a rebar hook on the top to lift them, so they used lumber to shim the top of the blocks up and make everything flat. Then on top of the blocks they placed an approx 8 ft dia x 25 ft tall cylinderical tank. I assume its for storing grain, feed, etc. I couldnt tell if they just set it on top or actually anchored the tank to the concrete blocks...

Just imagine when they fill that bin full and the blocks start sinking into the topsoil/mud. Think they will all sink evenly? What happens when a tank that tall and narrow starts to lean just a little bit. Thats assuming it was level/plumb to begin with...

I just hope no one dies when this next project goes wrong....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, sometimes stupidity runs amuck on some farms.....I've seen the same type of stupid things but not after someone was killed


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID... I got a son-in-law that is walking proof


----------

